# Hubbbie In Yours



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wife and I was fooling around one night and I put her panties on . Iam a str 8 guy. Has any other couples done this. We have went further with this and hve found out this is alot of fun to do, and has spiced up our sex alot. We like to try differant things to keep up the excitment in the bed room would like to hear about anything that you would like to share to keep the flame going !!:smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think panties are the most erotic piece of clothing ever invented, and my wife's panties can smell heavenly! They can be a big turn on for me because they cover that sexy triangle that all men are drawn to....with that being said, I prefer that SHE wear them. I have never worn them, nor do I have any plans to. Besides, they look incredible on her hips, and she loves to tease me with them. (See my first post)

Maybe I am just old fashioned....


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

No, I do not wear my wife's panties. I don't have any desire to whatsoever.

But you're not alone. Apparently quite a lot of men actually enjoy a little cross dressing, without being full fledged transvestites. Just don't expect a lot of people to admit it, especially here on TAM.

I say if it's working for you, and turns you both on, wear those panties anytime you damn well please, and enjoy.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of straight guys get their kicks this way, if thats your thing, just go with it.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tried it once and Ms. Spin just slapped me on the arse and told me to get her a beer. Then she said she was going out to “her” garage and "clean out some of the damned power tools for a yard sale." Then she said, “Get in the kitchen and fix me a turkey pot pie.”

But seriously Dannie, if it works for ya’all, God’s speed to ya’. 

In my opinion, Ms. Spin’s panties belong in a pile, on the floor, next to the bed with the rest of her cloths.

Besides, if I tried that she’d probably start belly-aching that I was stretching the elastic out.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

id split my wifes panties when they hit the knees


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Amplexor said:


>


Amp....your picture didn't come thru....I can't see your reply.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Wouldn't be my thing, but I'm for whatever makes two consenting adults happy.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have seen several panty pictures on TAM today....there must be a full moon or something.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat as they say.

Personally it would put me off having sex with him for life. I have only ever dated or married manly, men. I have plenty of male friends that are either effeminate or gay but the thought of being with an effeminate man does nothing for me.

My guy would be lucky to get one leg in my undies. He is tall and broad, I am short and slim.

I do wear his clothes and undies though


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My man couldn't get into my panties... well... he can when *I"M* in them  But his butt/hips are waaay bigger than mine!

I just think it's FAB that OP and his wife are exploring and playing and having fun! :smthumbup:

Long may it last!


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

My partner doesn't wear mine exactly; he's a shrimp and I'm a bit of a bigger girl, so I could probably fit 2 of him in mine, but he has a pair or two of his own panties that he'll bring out occasionally. 
I LOVE it when he wears them for me.


----------

